# Bilder vorm Kopieren schützen



## Resis (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage:
wie schützt man seine Bilder vor Bilderklauern ?

also so dass man nicht mit der rechten Maustaste klicken kann und dann auf 
'bild speichern' geht..

oder einfach nur ein Dialogfeld erscheint, das hindert an der speicherung des bildes..

Wisst ihr was ich meine?
Danke
ResiS


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2005)

Das ist nicht möglich. Es gibt zwar ein paar Möglichkeiten, dieses mit JavaScript oder Pseudo-HTML-Attributen zu erschweren, doch sobald z. B. der Benutzer das Bild sieht, befindet es sich bereits in seinem Cache.
Zu diesem Thema gibt es auch eine häufig gestellte Frage bei SelfHTML.


----------



## Resis (23. Januar 2005)

aber in diesem Blog ist das anders:


http://www.myblog.de/hoshie


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. Januar 2005)

Resis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber in diesem Blog ist das anders:
> 
> 
> http://www.myblog.de/hoshie


Ach wirklich?
Mit Seite runterladen kommt man immer ran. Und bei Mozialla ging sogar Bild speichern unter.


----------



## Gumbo (23. Januar 2005)

Ich sagte doch, dass es zwar ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt, das Kopieren der Bilder zu erschweren, denoch ist es nicht möglich es zu verbieten bzw. zu verhindern.

In dem oben erwähnten Beispiel wird ein JavaScript-Script verwendet, das die Verwendung des Kontextmenüs unterbindet, und um ehrlich zu sein halte ich das für eine äußerst rücksichtslose Bevormundung. Wie auch immer. JavaScript-Scripte haben nun aber den Vorteil, dass der Browser JavaScript unterstützen muss. Ist dies nicht gegeben, wenn z. B. die JavaScript-Unterstützung deaktieviert wurde, ist das Script wirkungslos.


----------



## Resis (23. Januar 2005)

Ah gut, danke.


----------



## Nikon the Third (24. Januar 2005)

Falls es dir wirklich wichtig ist, dass deine Bilder niemand kopiert, müsstest du sie mit Java anzeigen, per Stream. Mehr dazu im Java Forum.


----------



## xxenon (24. Januar 2005)

Nikon the Third hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls es dir wirklich wichtig ist, dass deine Bilder niemand kopiert, müsstest du sie mit Java anzeigen, per Stream. Mehr dazu im Java Forum.



oder mit Flash...


aber auch dann kann man immer noch nen screenie machen =)


----------



## Resis (24. Januar 2005)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder mit Flash...
> 
> 
> aber auch dann kann man immer noch nen screenie machen =)


Ah ja und wie?


----------



## hpvw (24. Januar 2005)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit, das eigentliche Bild als Hintergrund eines transparenten GIF-Bildes zu machen, aber auch dieses Bild liegt im Browsercache.
Das Rechtsklickmenü zu unterbinden ist IMHO eine der größten Frechheiten, die Webdesigner sich haben einfallen lassen, damit machst Du Dir bei Deinen Usern keine Freunde.
Es bleibt auch immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Taste "Druck" unter Windows zu drücken, und das Bild dann in Photoshop oder Paint einzufügen, auch bei Flash und Java. Bei anderen Betriebssystemen geht das bestimmt ähnlich.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## 2Pac (24. Januar 2005)

Resis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ah ja und wie?


Ja wie wohl im Browser anzeigen lassen und dann Druck Taste. Paint auf bearbeiten einfügen. Teile rausschneiden und weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Die Diskussion des Urheberschutzes bei Bildern ist ein alsbekanntes Thema.
Meiner Meinung nach besteht die einfachste Lösung darin, dem Besucher explizit zu erklären, dass es sich bei den Bildern um deine Werke handelt und deshalb dein geistiges Eigentum sind. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass du der einzige Urheber bist und du nicht möchtest, dass die Bilder ohne ausdrückliche (schriftliche) Genehmigung weiterverwendet werden.

Bitte korrigiert mich, falls meine Aussage irgendeinem Aspekt widerspricht.


Achja, um was für Bilder handelt es sich überhaupt?


----------

